# Does eating make your leaky gas/fbo worse?



## d681 (Aug 31, 2007)

If you eat, does that make your leaky gas or fbo worse? If you eat something, do you get leaky gas/fbo soon after? How many hours do you have to wait after eating to not have worse leaky gas/fbo symptoms?

Or does eating help with leaky gas/fbo?


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

I honestly feel like I have it a lot regardless of what I eat & i get it all throughout the day so it doesn't go away even if its been a while after I eat.


----------

